# redfish in EGB



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Fishing was tuff in the bay sunday. The wind can up from the east and the bay got muddy real fast. I did manage this nice 24" red on a yellow and white clouser before I got blown away.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

EGB? Blind casting?


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Wow*

Must have been a nice little fight. What weight rod?


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I was using my 8 wt. It works the best for the large saltwater flies that I use.


----------

